# Anyone interested in a mentor/student competition?



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

A recent discussion in DW's sig request thread got me thinking of a new idea for a competition. The idea behind it is simple, the experianced GFX artists (guys like myself/Nikkos/DP/Kyronicle/ScottySullivan, etc) who are intersted would be paired up with an inexperianced GFX artist, somebody like Fireman to make a sig. Trick would be the experianced guy could provide a renders and other resources as well as guidance and tips but could never recieve the actual PSD fil itself. It would allow the newer guys to learn some very great knowledge as far as how some things are done.

Who's up to try it?

*Mentors*
Toxic
*DP
N1*

*Beginners.*
Evil Ira
Intermission
FiReMaN11d7


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

I'll sign up as a beginner.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Right on, hopefully we can get at least 3 teams,


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I will

Beginner


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Sweet thats two,


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

Well I'm all for contests and awesome ideas so you know im in thanks toxic.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

We got three beginers, just gotta get those damn OG's in here now.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm in for beginner. 

Lol jk, but it does feel weird being on the list with the rest of the guys as "experienced."

Either way, I'm in. :thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Sweet one more experianced guy and we have 3 teams..


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I have a very busy 2 weeks ahead of me I'm afraid guys so I wouldn't be able to put any time into this right now. 

After that, if there's a second one, or maybe some SOTWs I'm def in. It's been too long.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

hmm, Nikko's and Kyronicle are both out, I know ScottySullivan and Pliff hover often so maybe one of them will sign up, TraiMai and N1 also got some skills. I think once we get one more we'll run this one with 3 teams.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Bump,, come on guys,


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

Do you still have slots for begginers?


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

im in


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Chileandude said:


> Do you still have slots for begginers?


Sorry, we will run another down the road but for now we are limited to our available number of mentors. I will get a thread up with more details tommorow. CD if we get another mentor or if you can convince one of them to sign up I will include you.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Toxic said:


> A recent discussion in DW's sig request thread got me thinking of a new idea for a competition. The idea behind it is simple, the experianced GFX artists (guys like myself/Nikkos/DP/Kyronicle/ScottySullivan, etc) who are intersted would be paired up with an inexperianced GFX artist, somebody like Fireman to make a sig. Trick would be the experianced guy could provide a renders and other resources as well as guidance and tips but could never recieve the actual PSD fil itself. It would allow the newer guys to learn some very great knowledge as far as how some things are done.
> 
> Who's up to try it?
> 
> ...


 
Is there some sort of scoring or Judging system to determine who has made the most strides???:confused02:

Well I guesss I'll just throw this out there....500k to the most improved once voted on!!!!


EDIT: Toxic what about PMing Composure???


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I tried Pm'ing, Kyronicle and Nikko's but both guys just have to much on the go right now, I was gonna try composure but he han't been really active and I don't want to put somebody at a disadvantage.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Michael Carson???:confused02:


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

could you at least give me a hand on my threads?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Im always happy to do anything I can to help, you can post it here somewhere or PM me.


----------

